# Switched to Delo HD Diesel Engine Oil for my Kohler Gasoline Engine



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I like to experiment. I have never used diesel rated motor oil in a gas engine before, until this afternoon.

O'reilly Auto Parts had the gallon jug of Chevron Delo Diesel HD oil 10W-30 semi-syn on sale $17 ($8 off reg price)
I have been reading about the use of diesel rated motor oils in gas engines over at the 'Bob Is The Oil Guy' website.

Very interesting and somewhat controversial topic at BITOG site. The compelling feature of diesel motor oil to many is that it has huge levels of zinc (anti-wear) and can withstand greater operating engine temps in diesel engines and for that same reason (higher engine temps) it is better oil protection at the higher engine temps of an air-cooler OPE engines it is thought.

So I drained the 10 hour old Castrol 10w-30 conventional oil from my Kohler Courage :? 20hp engine on my 8 year old Toro 42' twin blade riding mower and installed the Delo. Kolher operator manual calls for API 'SG' (obsolete now) or higher. This Delo is rated SN. Far-out man!

Will the Delo be a game-changer for my Kohler engine, well, it can't hurt and the Kohler Courage is known to be problematic internally, so I figure the diesel rated Delo can be just a little better at keeping the engine out of any high temp danger zone plus a ton of zinc to keep things slippery inside.

Time will tell.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been using Rotella T Synthetic for a few years now with no issues.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

I use Rotella 5 in my Land Rover Discovery II. In fact most Land Rover enthusiasts also run Rotella as well for the benefit of the ZDP additives (zinc) etc as these vehicles tend to have an issue of running hotter.

You will be safe.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I started using Rotella T6 in my generator a few years ago based on discussions at BITOG with no issues. Unfortunately, it is no longer sold by the quart.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I've been running AMSOIL Formula Four-Stroke 10W-30 for years. Specifically targeted at our little thumpers, better for them than automotive oil.

Diesel-rated engine oil would probably be my second choice for an off the shelf grab.

For those just tuning in, today's (SM, SN and newer) automotive oil's lack a lot of the anti-wear components that were in oils 10-15 years ago. That's ok for the majority of the passenger car fleet, as those engines use high-quality main bearings and roller everything in the valvetrains. Small engines are still typically aluminum on steel for the mains and flat tappet valvetrains. Those anti-wear additives were important to keeping all that sliding contact from destroying those surfaces.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

I am planning on using Schaeffer's Supreme 7000 (high zinc for flat tappet cams) when the time comes to change the oil on my Kawi FS481V engine.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I've been using Rotella T6 in all my equipment. My F250 uses 15qts and I buy it 5 gallons at a time so always have some laying around. 
Most of the equipment here in AZ gets used in 100+ temps and have not had any complaints!


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

@AZChemist you may be about 7 qts low in your F250 :mrgreen:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

My Kawi FH451V has been happy with Rotella for a few seasons now.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I've run Rotella in all my 4 cycle outdoor equipment for years. Back when I was building race engines for motocross it's also what I recommended all my customers run in their engines. Never had a single failure out of hundreds of engines.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

Which Rotella do you guys use, the T5 or T6? Weights?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

StarRaider said:


> Which Rotella do you guys use, the T5 or T6? Weights?


I ran the T5 in 10W30 but then switched over to the full synthetic T6 5W40 when I bought the X-One. Hustler recommended that for the hydro units and it works just fine in the engine too. Don't really know of any OPE engine that 5W40 wouldn't work in.


----------

